# The Diet and Exercise Enneagram Test



## Lord Bullingdon (Aug 9, 2014)

Look! This *brilliant new test* can determine your type solely by how you eat and exercise.

http://www.dietnosis.com/enneagram-test/

I just want to know if this actually tests anyone accurately.


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

I think I remember this site.

I do know that my fondness for food is actually a major reason I had to admit I'm a body type - I was mostly typing in the head center before but none of those types seem to care much about food, while at my worst I can be preoccupied with it. I hate it, but it's true. Add in that I'm the laziest mofo you'll ever meet, type Nine was kind of obvious.

*takes test*

And oddly enough I'm tied between Six, One, and Five. How does that even happen?


----------



## Shadow Tag (Jan 11, 2014)

I got type 5 HAVE I FINALLY INTEGRATED? 

7 was pretty close to the top, though. It was a cool test, but I think certain questions assumed certain stereotypical ennea-type motivations.


----------



## Jakuri (Sep 7, 2015)

I took this last month. I got highest in 5, followed by 4 and then 9.








(From here)


----------



## braided pain (Jul 6, 2012)

Your dominant personality type is Type Six (17%)
Type Six 17%

Type Eight 14%

Type Four 14%

Type Nine 11%

Type Three 11%

Type One 11%

Type Five 11%

Type Seven 8%

Type Two 3%


Yay, it's correct? :tongue:

Ahahaha, wow, that's a pretty big spread, though.


----------



## Cataclysm (Mar 16, 2015)

17% Type Six

14% Type Four

14% Type Seven

14% Type Five

11% Type Nine

8% Type Three

8% Type Two

8% Type Eight

6% Type One


----------



## Daeva (Apr 18, 2011)

Most of the questions don't apply to me because, most of the time, I genuinely don't care to think about food.
As for exercise, the either/or questions couldn't capture my reasoning either.

Anyway, the test put me at 4. Because, you know, moods. :dry:


----------



## shazam (Oct 18, 2015)

Type 8, 5, and 4 all 17%. I used to go to the gym so I'm dying for the 8th of January for it to re-open.


----------



## Despotic Nepotist (Mar 1, 2014)

I got Type 8 as my highest at 19%. Types One, Five, and Nine, were tied at 14%. According to this test, I'm very gut-centered with a 5 fix.


----------



## Quang (Sep 4, 2014)

Your Results
Your dominant personality type is Type Five (17%)

Your Score
17% Type 5
14% Type 9
14% Type 3
11% Type 4
11% Type 7
11% Type 8
8% Type 1
8% Type 2
6% Type 6

Quite close! I am mostly impressed by the type description on this site!


----------



## sloop (Jan 19, 2015)

17% Type Nine

17% Type Seven

14% Type Five

11% Type Four

11% Type Eight

8% Type Two

8% Type Three

8% Type Six

6% Type One

Hmm, interesting...they got it right.


----------



## Darkbloom (Aug 11, 2013)

Between 2, 9 and 6, followed by 7 and 1.


----------



## Immolate (Mar 8, 2015)

Curious. It fits the usual pattern.


----------



## periwinklepromise (Jan 26, 2015)

Total bust for me.

I got 22% for Type 5, and the runners-up were 6, 2, and 1. I only got 8% for what I type as.


----------



## cir (Oct 4, 2013)

ಠ_ಠ









Type one doesn't even show up on my results.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Your dominant personality type is Type Four (22%)

Type Four 22%
Type Three 14%
Type Eight 11%
Type Five 11%
Type Seven 11%
Type Nine 11%
Type One 8%
Type Six 8%
Type Two 3%


----------



## UraniaIsis (Nov 26, 2014)

Type Nine - 17% 
Type Five - 14% 
Type Six - 14%
Type Four - 14%
Type One - 11%
Type Eight - 11%
Type Three - 11%
Type Seven - 6%
Type Two - 3%

Type 5 pegged me best. The test was interesting.


----------



## fair phantom (Mar 5, 2015)

not that far off?


----------



## FakeLefty (Aug 19, 2013)

Well that wasn't particularly helpful.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

It scored me as a 5 (19%).

This test was very frustrating because many of the questions were a forced choice between things that totally mystified me (like choosing that I wished my body was "more unique" or "looked better," or that my eating habits were changed by feeling "ugly" or "plain"??) That happens on all tests but usually I can find an answer that sort of fits. In this one, many of the possible answers were just totally mystifying.

I guess because I just don't think about my body much? Meh. It seems to have worked though, their description of 5's eating/exercise did sound quite a bit like me.

Is it the case that 5s enjoy competition? That was the aspect of the description that most surprised me. I've never seen that mentioned in other descriptions. Is it because they're competency types, or...?


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

Type 9 17%
Type 5 17%
Type 3 14%
Type 8 14%
Type 7 14%
Type 4 11%
Type 6 8%
Type 2 3%
Type 1 3%

It got my two highest types right.


----------



## piscesfish (Nov 30, 2013)

Type Nine 14%
Type Five 14%
Type Eight 14%
Type One 14%
Type Six 14%
Type Three 8%
Type Two 8%
Type Seven 8%
Type Four 6%

5 types tied at the top and only an 8% difference between the highest and lowest... real conclusive lol. It's not like I needed any help determining my type, but I was hoping this quiz would give me some actual answer haha


----------



## Pressed Flowers (Oct 8, 2014)

It said I was dominantly Type Nine (17%) followed by Type Five and then Type Seven. Some of the answers could have provided insight, but I felt that it confused anyone scholarly and enjoying cultivation of thought in their spare time with Type Five. And the Four answers seemed a bit contrived, but then again I'm not a Four. I can see the test working for some people and not working for maybe an equal amount of people.


----------



## Zilal (Feb 5, 2011)

I tested as a 7, which doesn't actually surprise me that much as I think a lot of my behaviors are very 7ish.

I was pretty impressed with the description for 5... kept going "Yup, that's me... yup, that's me..." as I'm barely paying attention to the food I'm shoving in my face while I devour more and more information at the computer screen. (Thankfully it was a carrot, as I learned a long time ago that I just can't keep unhealthy food in the house.) Convenience is definitely one of my most-appreciated things about food and usually I prefer to just microwave a can of soup for supper so I can get back to my reading.


----------

